# Imprinted male feral near chicago needs new home(free)



## turtleandtoad (Jun 10, 2010)

Franklin needs a new home. I'm moving to a smaller apartment and need to downsize my bird collection. Can anyone take him? Willing to transport or meet within 20miles of 60559. He is about 4 years old, white-flight blue check feral. If you've never had one please do research on handfed pigeon behavior. He is very loving but also territorial and will try and bite if you stick your hand in his cage but he cannot break the skin and it doesn't really even hurt. It actually makes him easier to catch and handle. Don't take it personally, it doesn't mean he doesn't like you it's just what these pigeons do. He will love to sit on your shoulder and is a sweet loving bird if you understand why pigeons do what they do. He is accustomed to living in a 3'x3'x3' cage. He should live indoors but can be taken outdoors and wont fly away. He is a very cool pet if you appreciate the beauty of pigeons. He will come with toys and food. Please someone help me. Email [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

can he fly???


----------



## turtleandtoad (Jun 10, 2010)

he can fly


----------

